# Looking for input on Criminal Trespass Charge Iowa



## Bl3wbyyou (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey gang,

I was arrested in Iowa on a criminal trespass charge last month and i served 13 days based on this charge.Yet they want me to come back and serve more time on this charge.I told my public defender why can't we just do time served?Well they want you to come back or pay $250 to the state.

They know i am a traveler/homeless so they know i have no funds or a job.All i have is my mailing address which i gave up and i am very rarely ever here for more then a month or 2.

I am just curious as to what are the chances of the lovely state of Iowa turning this Minor Misdemeanor into a possible warrant?I don't think they are gonna come after me since this is my 1st charge ever.

I think long as i avoid the lovely state of Iowa i should be alright.I highly doubt they would extradite me anywhere based on this charge.Its the smallest misdemeanor around.

Been told Iowa is a trap state and i do believe that i never seen so many cops show up all due to the car i was picked up as being reported stolen.I never been in any situation like that.So avoid Iowa at all costs to anyone lol.Those cops are major dicks.

Any input would be very grateful!

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## ByronMc (Aug 23, 2013)

it is a warrant now,but,it won't go to far,as in how many other states,will act on it. It will come up,over the computer,and the other state,can hold you,or the cop will just tell you,to go take care of it


----------



## Bl3wbyyou (Aug 23, 2013)

Sounds like its something i shouldn't worry too much about.My public defender was telling me not to worry about it.Most likely it'll be thrown out of court.As they held me for 13 damn days in jail.

I don't think i should lose any sleep over it unless if i end up in Iowa.I had my id ran in TN and they didn't say shit.

If this job thing works ill most likely will pay em just to get em off my nuts though.

Thanks for the insight though!


----------



## Dmac (Aug 24, 2013)

stay away from iowa and you will be fine.


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Sep 10, 2013)

Where in Iowa were you? I'm from here. Iowa is pretty fucking relaxed from my experience on things here. Its like anywhere, if its not a felony, warrant, you will most likely be fine. as long as you are not in that state. some warrants, are also county/city.


----------



## slimJack (Jan 6, 2014)

RUN


----------

